# Catnip information



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I planted a patch of Catnip this spring. It is blooming now and the bee use is incredible. I am considering enlarging the patch to 1/2 an acre. Can anybody comment on honey quality and yield? I would like to hear both positive and negative comments.
Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

It is a nectar plant. You would need acres of it to really make a good crop. 1/2 acre would be a good start.


----------



## 6470zzy (Mar 13, 2012)

Any of the mints will be good forage for your bees and they readily will spread on their own.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I love raising catnip for my bees. It blooms all summer, bees love it, and it is easy to raise. I really like having it as it is one of the very few things blooming during our nectar dearth in July and August. However, I do not have enough to know what the honey is like.


----------



## eukofios (Apr 14, 2013)

Very interesting information! I have added some clumps of catnip to my yard. Maybe I should expand it! The cats will have a hay-day!


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

I have planted an entire packet of catnip seeds and have no plants to show for it. I have been starting them in seedling trays indoors using grow lights and heat mats to give them ideal sprouting conditions. The few that do sprout and begin to grow get eaten by our cats. Is there a special trick in getting these to grow?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Eric catnip has a hard dormant seed. It needs to be panted in cold weather to break down the seed coat. This need to happen to allow water to be absorbed into the seed. Unless you want to put the seed on a wet paper towl in a ziplock bag in the refrigerator you are probably out of luck in GA this year. Only a very small percentageof this seed will germinate without the cold period. It could take up to 6 weeks to break this dormincy. Google seed stratification for more information.
Dave


----------



## eukofios (Apr 14, 2013)

Bees did not forage my catnip much this year. Other plants, nearby, were heavily foraged. Especially oregano, blooming shallots, and anise hyssop. The also didn't care for my mints, even Lemon balm. Maybe my bees are picky. Even so, I'm keeping the plants for next year. Maybe they just needed more plants to become interested.

I grew the catnip from seeds. I planted them per package instructions, in small flowerpots. Initial growth was sporadic, but once they started growing, they grew fast and took over their corner of the garden. Even though this is the first year, seeds fell from flowers and grew into new starts by September.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

My bees were all over the catnip, mint and herbs in the yard. Some mornings the plants were literally covered in bees.


----------

